# Dogs in Yokohama?



## TX2JA

I just found out last week that my husbands job is going to be sending us from the US to Yokohama. I've never been to Japan. Kids are in college, so no kids but we have a dog (50 pound Australian Sheppard). Coming from the US looks like 180 days before she can come. I've already contacted a pet relocation company. 
So I'd like to know: Are there non-lap dogs in Japan? Parks for them to go to? English speaking vets, boarding facilities? Is it crazy to think about taking her?
Thank you for any advice.


----------



## larabell

I don't own a dog so I can't speak to the vet situation but there are certainly large dogs in Tokyo. One friend of mine owns a Golden Retriever and a neighbor whom I don't know owns a wiry-looking dog that one could easily mistake for a small pony. There are parks around but many of the smaller neighborhood parks don't allow dogs (which doesn't mean people don't bring them anyway but I'm assuming you'll want to stay on good terms with your neighbors). Get your husband's employer to spring for a car. There are plenty of large parks that don't ban dogs and there are also some that are designed specifically as dog runs. But you'll most likely need to drive to reach them because most of the parks in the city are relatively small and designed for kids.


----------



## TX2JA

Thank you larabell for your response. We definitely want to stay on good terms with the neighbors and the company won't pay for a car. I do know a coworker got a car but it was a major hassle getting the funds transferred into the country. Would your friend with the Golden be willing to "talk" with me about the vet, boarding questions?


----------



## Singapore Saint

I came up from Singapore with a Boxer, however I live near Yoyogi Park which has a very popular dog run and we also had no quarantine issues, he was allowed straight in.

Not sure if I can help you too much as I don't know Yokohama, but happy to try!


----------



## larabell

TX2JA said:


> Would your friend with the Golden be willing to "talk" with me about the vet, boarding questions?


Maybe... if you can speak Japanese. 

Seriously, though... He lives up in Nakano-ku near me so I doubt he'd be a good source for information about resources in Yokohama. Have you tried a web search?


----------



## TX2JA

Singapore Saint said:


> I came up from Singapore with a Boxer, however I live near Yoyogi Park which has a very popular dog run and we also had no quarantine issues, he was allowed straight in.
> 
> Not sure if I can help you too much as I don't know Yokohama, but happy to try!


Thank you for taking the time to reply. I guess what I need to do is find out where the parks are and try to find housing close by. I'm assuming dogs aren't allowed on public transportation- is that correct? We were thinking we wouldn't get a car.


----------



## larabell

TX2JA said:


> I'm assuming dogs aren't allowed on public transportation- is that correct?


From the JR webpage:

"Small dogs, cats, pigeons and similar small animals may be brought on board for a fee as long as they are kept in a carrying case that is no more than 70 centimeters long and has a total length, width and height of no more than around 90 centimeters."

I would imagine the subways and private lines have the same restrictions. I've seen small dogs and cats in carrying cases on the trains but I've never larger animals.


----------



## GWW

Hi

I have just arrived in Yokohama so I cannot comment on vets etc however, we too have a dog who will be arriving in 5 weeks time. I have found a house about 20 minutes from Yokohama (by train) which is close to a park and the river, both of which will be great walking for our four legged one. I have been asking a lot of questions as I am concerned about our's not having the freedom that he had in Australia and while it seems that Japan is not as 'dog friendly' in that ours will not be allowed off the lead in most parks etc, I am happy enough that he will have a great time. I have been told that there are a number of dog friendly cafes around. The biggest problem I have found so far is finding a pet sitter for when we want to go away for a weekend but I am working on that also. I hope to find other dog owners in our areas so our's can have 'doggy dates' in case we cannot get him to the parks by train.

This is not much help to you in terms of vet etc but I will put up more informatino as I find it. The important thing is to advise your husband's company's relocation people that you need a house which allows pets as very few apartments in Yokohama will allow a dog like a shephard (limit is apparently 7kg). We just decided to move a little away from Yokohama (which, by the way, has a lot of room for dog walking down by the water) so that there was more space for both us and the dog.

If you do make it here, and you think your dog would like a play date, please let me know as I am keen to ensure that our's still has a lot of socialising. He is very sociable and quite used to playing with other dogs on a daily basis and I don't want him to lose that contact.

Good luck


----------

